# The explosion was GIANT



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

She destroyed a walk the dog type bait near a submerged tree. This afternoon was perfect topwater time.

4lbs 9oz...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

nice job, thats a toad.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Great lookin fish. Topwater has been hot!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice Fish!


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

They been killin frogs, really anything topwater. Big fun!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't think your scale is right......... thats a 6 lber! Ha, great bass man


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

That's one nice chunky bass you landed,congrats. You sure that's what it weighed,I mean it looks more like 3lb than almost 5lb.(Just kidding folks,having a little fun considering the responses on another threadLOL).


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

When was the last time your explosion meter was calibrated?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

leeabu said:


> When was the last time your explosion meter was calibrated?


hahahahahaha!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice bass! still seeking that first topwater LM

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

great catch on the giant dog x!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JamesT said:


> great catch on the giant dog x!


Nah...it was a sammy 85 in diamond black. Of course, you can't get diamond black in the states... and it is hard to find in Japan too.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

very nice fish Toku, I love throwing topwater baits


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice job...great lookin fish!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Now that is a real nice fish caught by a real nice guy! 

Big fish! Good job.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice fish


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice fish.
Good Luck


----------



## fish4osu (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome fish, this is what keeps me coming back time after time.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congradulations! Gotta love topwater bass fishin'!!!

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Good One TOK!
It has been a great couple weeks of topwater fishing.

I lost 3 giants within a 40yard stretch of bank on monday nite walking the dawg with the old weedless MANNS GHOST with 2 inserted plastic rattles. 
2 of them took it completely under water and the other missed it. I had to pack it up after that 


Do any of you guys use the GHOST?? Awesome weedless cigar bait but the dual hook are so close to the lures body it is super hard to get a good hook up.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Good One TOK!
> It has been a great couple weeks of topwater fishing.
> 
> I lost 3 giants within a 40yard stretch of bank on monday nite walking the dawg with the old weedless MANNS GHOST with 2 inserted plastic rattles.
> ...


I forgot about the Ghost! I used to love throwing those in the nasty, scum covered ponds growing up. 

I have some of the Yum Money Hounds that are along the same line...you have to texas rig them though. Haven't done any good on them though...

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Nice fish, Tokawanga.--Tim....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Damn nice bass there. I bet she threw water everywhere!


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

missed a big one last night or at least it seemed big, throwing topwater frog and he sucked it down but I didnt wait long enough I guess, he spit it right out.. Still caught 14 at a new pond I got permission at. Way fun!! Never caught a LM that big, awesome catch...


----------

